# Steampunk submarine



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is my hehehe ( revised X3 ) Jules Verne type unrealized Capt. Nemo's
first "research Sub"

With the help of an old Modeler buddy...... I realized that a early 1800's type design ( if you will ) would be mostly straight parts with bending 
and curves not so easily done.....sooo....back to the drawing board I went. 

I figured the the wheel house would need some kind of protection so I went with brass rods, some 110V led light parts, some clear styrene and 
all that you see posted is from sheet plastic and the dome is from a led flashlight bulb housing.....the brass rods also carry the + n - voltage to 
the front headlamp which is a warm white 3mm led in a brass thingy I got from something :tongue: gotta love the ( oh cool! LOOK! this would be nifty for 
something syndrome! :freak: 

All parts were first airbrushed with metalizer 'Burnt Iron' then assembled ..then touched up. 

This project is in 1/48 scale and will be about 24 inched total in length
with a parlor room kinda like The Nautilus but a bit more on the look 
at whats out there type equipment.

The assembly you see here here is the front and wheel house ..its 5 inches
in length. I also found that sewing pins are awesome for 'rivets' but the inside portion of the pin heads would not allow them to set nice and flat against the 
plastic surface so I went back over the drilled holes with a slightly larger drill bit so they set down a lot tighter. 

Free day Sunday so more images very soon!

Happy modeling all!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Love Steampunk - looking forward to your progress!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Very impressive, Cap'n Flukemo! I think curved metal parts would certainly have been possible for use in an 1840s vehicle, so don't feel that you have to scrap that cool floor vacuum/steamer/? thingie. Looking forward to seeing how this sub shakes out!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks guyz!* I should have more pics tonight


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Mark McGovern said:


> Very impressive, Cap'n Flukemo! I think curved metal parts would certainly have been possible for use in an 1840s vehicle, so don't feel that you have to scrap that cool floor vacuum/steamer/? thingie. Looking forward to seeing how this sub shakes out!


Pre-Civil War foundries were capable of casting faily larg curved metal parts for such things as locomotives, so curved panels should not be a problem with an 1840's "boiler plate" submarine. Besides, Steampunk is a Science Fiction alternate reality with modern type stuff being done in a retro style, anyway, so let your imagination run free! Be free, little imagination, be free!

Love the new nose birdcage. It's really evocative of early Victorian design.


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Ooooh, impressive! Keep us posted.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks guys! Work and my girlfriend are taking up my modeling time 
LOL.....I have been scrounging around thrift shops and such for some 
pre-made side windows for the parlor room / study / lab but no luck
I may have to bite the bullet and just make my own window set up....
but at least I can design them with the clear parts going in place nicely
AFTER they are painted.

I cant wait! I have been collecting all kinds of brass and copper goodies
and have some more cool lighted doodads, thingamajigs and gadgets 
for the wheel house.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

These three sections make up the inner skeleton of the sub....so 
you have a rough idea of the subs general shape. I plan on some 
fins and dive plans of some sort of course.

There will also be viewing port holes for the engineering section. 

The things you can get at thrift shops for pennies :tongue:


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Pretty cool, I love your concept and look forward to progress on it. Once you start doing these types of builds you'll find you have trouble ever throwing away anything again as you might have a modeling use for it at some time= hello junk doo-da hoarder. lol :freak:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! 
Tell me about it ...Im pretty sure your talking about 50% of us
on Hobby Talk. I will be walking somewhere or thrift shopping with my girlfriend and say something like.... " cool!...that will be perfect for a console part, engine bell or what not..."


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

fluke said:


> These three sections make up the inner skeleton of the sub....so
> you have a rough idea of the subs general shape.


GAAHH! You had it nailed with the carpet cleaner body. Tuck a sheet of clear acetate under the square windows and you'd'a' been good to go. Pfui, pfui I say, on plastic cups!

Emphatically yours,

Donald Trump


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you Mark.....man of many hats :freak:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

There is nothing more fun then to watch someone do a scratch build, seeing the many steps as the project moves forward is a real treat.
Great work fluke.....:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

fluke said:


> Thank you Mark.....man of many hats :freak:


You're welc - hah...?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yes! I have late tonight and all day sunday to work on it. HAPPY HAPPY ...JOY JOY!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Well....I did not get as much done as I wanted but! while thrift shopping 
with my Lady friend.......I found the most perfect side window parts!
They came from the back gril for an tyco rc toy hover craft ...it was only 
a few bucks, very much standard hard styrene and as you can see...PETFECT!
So I cleaned up some minor seem lines and sanded them a bit thinner and whalahh!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Down here in Toledo, we'd call those greeblies "perfect" and use the French - rather than the Arab - spelling of _Voila_. But whatever floats your boat, which is coming along nicely, O Grande et Puissant Fluque!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Mark....what did the doctor say about taking your meds? :tongue:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

His exact quote was, "A dude in an alley does NOT constitute a pharmacy".

Why do you ask...? :dude:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL! :lol:

I hope to have some new images in a few hours.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome job.can't wait to see more.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Boxie! :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

NEW STUFF!

I built the hallway that connects the Wheelhouse to the main section
to the sub. I used thin balsa and stained it with burnt sienna.

There will also be more piping, cables, controls and more gadgets for the wheel house to come.

The same day at the local Valoo Valage :tongue: when I found the the toy rc hover craft ( where my side window frames came from )..I also found three 
packages of more sewing pins at .99 a box....I now have over 800 pins...I hope that will be enough...maybe not?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

One more image......the end of the hall wall bulkhead that will get the same balsa and stain treatment.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

I love watching the creative process at work, helps give me ideas. I remember being a kid and making my own spaceship models out of whatever I could find. I used plenty of plastic solo cups and chinet paper plates and toothpicks to give form to many ideas.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Im right there with ya ....7th grade 1979 my folks just bought a bunch of
new major appliances so I turned the boxes into a space ship that had a cockpit, short corridor and 2nd room with stranded mini
xmas lights everywhere ....from the outside it looked like hell....but from
the inside it was awesome....a buddy and I spent hrs goofing off...lol..
at one point I even had a female shipmate.....until my Mom turned on
the Garage light and messed things up :tongue:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

NEW PICS! Yes its 4:51 in the AM ...thats how I roll ....ok I gotta hurry 
cuz there are pink and purple spider monkeys in my room asking for more 
smores ...who can blame them...YUM! 

The Bridge floor was added, a light, some shiny GREEBLIES, new gauge that
tells, uh says, uhm reads ...absolutely nothing but it looks cool!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

As Michael Caine said, under not dissimilar circumstances, in _Without A Clue_ (1988), "We're proceeding nicely."


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

fluke said:


> NEW PICS! Yes its 4:51 in the AM ...thats how I roll ....ok I gotta hurry
> cuz there are pink and purple spider monkeys in my room asking for more
> smores ...who can blame them...YUM!
> 
> ...


Nice! Next time the purple spider monkeys show up asking for s'mores tell them that if they want s'mores they need to go and get some marshmallows, that'll keep them busy for a while.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ha! You guys are awesome! :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Still building ! ....more pics soon but here is the bookcase that
on the front bulkhead wall in the main parlor room. Your looking at 
thin balsa wood, double back sticky tape, some artist stain and some quick 
dremeled, sanded greebalies ....thewhole assembly in 1/48 in 50 min :smile:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey....guys....your killing me!...I need my cyber pat on the v
back.....my girlfriend just says ....thats cute dear....im getting emotional
...sniff sniff....:tongue:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Looking good, fluke. very cool, keep the pics coming!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Marno! ......I feel better already .......ooops...better late then never ...my bad...that's ..Marko.
I was rushing for a local contest deadline but decided to take my time
enjoy the hobby a bit more and not sacrifice quality.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Mein Flukeher,

I frequently have to pull in the reins on a project. You just can't play "Beat the Clock" and produce good work. Every time I hear somebody say they slapped an award-winning model together in the back of the van on the way to the show, I have to figure A: that guy is lying, or B: there were no other entries in the category.

Oh, and this one's for you:








:wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*BWAHHH!!!!!*:tongue:

Thanks Mark....now I can soak up all this mess.

Im glad I changed my mind as now I can do the side windows 
a bit further out with more frame work and glass. It also does 
not help that my lady friend has me hooked on Dexter and 
Walking Dead which aside from the drama lama and at times too
slow and over emphasis on character build up....its not bad.

Work, Girls and life at times can really slow down a build


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

You said it. Throw in eating and sleeping, I dunno how I get anything done. In fact, the more I think about it, how about you wring out that crying towel and pass it back over here - ?

*Snork*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ok...but yous gotta pay for shipping :tongue:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The heck wish 'at - I gosh a a beer in fronna me I c'n cry inta! :drunk:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Aint it da trewth...hic! ..i got me sum mics hard whine koolers
..and i.....i....I seen me a reel big cat inda bak yard....i ybink its
thee tigger from d zoo...hear kitty kittty kity


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oy vey - _back to topic!!!_


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

fluke said:


> I was rushing for a local contest deadline but decided to take my time
> enjoy the hobby a bit more and not sacrifice quality.


Been there before.
I am always glad I when I do too.
Sure, some kits you can kinda rush to complete, but others just deserve more time and indulgence.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yes...Brother Mg. G is right..."stay on target!"

I have made some progress but im having difficulties ...i tried to 
take a selfie will that large cat was knawing on my leg and if got 
damaged. Folks...... wine coolers and large angry zoo animals dont mix.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

There are times when suffering from a combination of
AMS... ( Advanced Modelers Syndrome ) and noticing shinny objects when it really pays off....while waiting for a bus just now
me looks down and see something interesting and pick it up......now is that just perfect for my steam punk Sub project or
what?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

For your steampunk Time Machine, you use.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Mark....your crazy and funny :tongue:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

fluke said:


> Mark....your crazy and funny


What, is "Talk Like Yoda Day" over already? :freak:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

funny you are yes...a Jedi knight ....training you still have..hmmmm


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Well ....work, life, family and being a Grandpa for the first time kinda slowed things down a bit....but I have added a new light to the interior ceiling, green seems to fit this typ of subject. The black foam in the doorway is in place to keep dust and stuff out of the forward wheelhouse that would be very difficult to clean otherwise.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

O Mighty Flukessimo,

Green may be the color you consider appropriate, but I do kinda like Capt. Nemo's purple Lava Lamp in photo 2.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL ....I have no idea what that thing is...it just looks cool :tongue:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I just *told* you, it's a purple Lava Lamp. Squint a little and you can see the logo. Honestly, grandfathers...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

HEHEHEHE! Never change Mark


----------

